# perma flow p trap opinions please



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

i have just seen this on you tube, whats your opinions?
i think its a con, surely the lines downstream will clog???


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

What good is it, as has been said I can't remember an actual p-trap being clogged, well once, but it was condensate jelly. Only once in 20+ years.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Ian,

The general consensus here is that these things are a gimmick being sold to the DIY market. Here in the US, I think they would be illegal under most any plumbing codes as they have moving parts.

Even if they _were_ legal, I don't see how they would function any better than a conventional P-trap, and in fact, I think they would actually cause _more_ blockages when hair gets snarled up in the mechanism.

Just my two cents.... Results may vary......


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Why do they put "Green" on it. What's so green about a p trap that costs 30 times as much as a regular one. 
This "Green" BS gets on my nerves. I am going to start billing myself as a non green plumbing company. We'd all save some green by not greening every  thing


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

plumbpro said:


> Why do they put "Green" on it. What's so green about a p trap that costs 30 times as much as a regular one.
> This "Green" BS gets on my nerves. I am going to start billing myself as a non green plumbing company. We'd all save some green by not greening every  thing


yes we have the same issues over here with the green crap:furious:.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree with GreenScout II, our code says that p-traps "shall not have interior partitions." That is a scam. Most cast iron drain lines have sludge build-up way down stream, not in the trap.


----------

